# que parlantes suenan mejor? tengo unos blaupunkt y unos clarion



## Gonzalonal (Dic 13, 2009)

hola que tal gente? les cuento que en mi auto tengo 2 parlantes coaxiles Blaupunkt modelo Gtx 662 MK II de 45wrms, 210wmax (http://www.blaupunkt.com/ar/7606428004_main.asp)
y el otro dia encontre 2 parlantes triaxilaes clarion modelo srr1636 de 40wrms, 230wmax (http://www.clarion.com/us/en/produc...s/SRR1636/us-en-product-pf_1134643389248.html) 

Lo que pasa es que no se como diferenciar cual suena mejor, mejor dicho cual deberia sonar mejor segun sus especificaciones, para no tener que instalarlos para probar.
se que la mejor forma de determinar cual suena mejor es escuchandolos pero viendo solamente lsa caracteristicas de cada uno, alguien me podia decirr cual es mejor y cuales fueron los parametros determinantes en su eleccion.
 bueno muchas grascias saludos

Blaupunkt Gtx 662 MK II
GTx 662 Mk II


Potencia
Carga nominal admisible (vatios): 45
Carga máxima admisible (vatios): 190
Respuesta de frecuencia (Hz) -10 dB: 60-22.000
Nivel de presión acústica (dB / vatios / 1m): 89
Nivel de presión acústica (dB / 2,83 V / 1m): 92
Impedancia nominal (ohmios): 4
Volumen de altavoz de agudos regulable (dB): no
Pendiente de flanco del desviador de frecuencia (dB / octava): 6

Información general
Diámetro (mm): 165
Tipo: Coaxial
Número de vías: 2
Tecnología: pasivo
Categoría: Altavoz
Sistema: Banda ancha
Desviador de frecuencia: integrado

Altavoz de graves
Profundidad de montaje (mm): 56
Diámetro del orificio de montaje (mm): 144
Diámetro del círculo de orificios (mm): 157
Material del chasis de altavoz: Acero
Color del chasis de altavoz: negro de pintura rizada
Chasis de altavoz específico para cada vehículo: Si
Diámetro de la membrana (mm): 165
Material de la membrana: PP inyectado
Forma de la membrana: Cono
Color de membrana: plata
Material de la suspensión: Plástico esponjoso
Tamaño de bobina (mm): 25
Material del cuerpo de la bobina: Capton
Material del hilo de la bobina: Cobre
Ventilación de bobina: Si
Diámetro de imán (mm): 80
Material del imán: Ferrita
Núcleo prolongado (EXP): Si
Tipo de conexión: Conector 4,8 mm
Superficie conexión: Plata
Rejilla de altavoz: Si

Altavoz de agudos
Diámetro de membrana (mm): 13
Material de la membrana: PEI
Material del cuerpo de bobina: Capton
Material del imán: Neodimio

Accesorios incluidos en el suministro
Instrucciones de uso: Si
Cable de altavoz: Si
Material de montaje: Si

*Clarion SRR1636*

ver pagina web porfavor

http://www.clarion.com/us/en/produc...s/SRR1636/us-en-product-pf_1134643389248.html


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

*Gonzalonal* , es muy difícil saber algo con esa información...
Así tantenado, lo que es los medios y agudos, podés evaluarlos escuchándolos y sin necesidad de montarlos en su lugar.
En cuanto a los graves, *cada parlante tiene un diseño específico (medidas) de caja que le corresponden*. Van completamente juntos, por lo cual, un parlante de graves que no tiene una caja calculada para el, tiene un funcionamiento *azaroso*. Qué intento decir? Que si por casualidad tiene la caja que corresponde, va a sonar bien, y sino, mal o no va a aprovechar todo su potencial (en calidad y en potencia).
Espero haber sido claro. En tu caso particular, y dado que es car-audio.... dudo mucho que los bafles (si es que tienen) estén calculados como corresponden.

Con lo cual, tenés 2 opciones: o sencillamente probás y ves cuál "te gusta mas" , o bien, investigá acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Es sencillo, pero requiere algo de tiempo... Si no es una afición tuya, entonces, sencillamente probalos " a ojo ". (mejor dicho, a oído  )

Saludos y suerte!
Marcelo.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Dic 15, 2009)

muchas gracias neo, de hecho no tienen ningun bafle diseñado especificamente para ellos, estan directamente colocados en ell lugar donde se encontraban los parlantes originales del auto


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 15, 2009)

Gonzalonal dijo:


> muchas gracias neo, de hecho no tienen ningun bafle diseñado especificamente para ellos, estan directamente colocados en ell lugar donde se encontraban los parlantes originales del auto



De nada 

En este caso, no queda otra que probarlos directamente, para poder elegir...

Saludos y suerte!
Marcelo.


----------

